# Reel collection growing



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I had my reels out tonight, cleaning and lubing them, getting ready for the start of some serious fishing this year...haha

Just thought I would take a picture of them all together. They are all Abu Garcia 6500 Trophy Series


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

you have some nice reels... I have used the black cats before... how you like it compared to the rest?

I wish they would design a trophy collection in the 7000's or bigger


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I love the black one, it was the first one I got and I wish I would have gotten some more. For the most part they all perform very well. I am a big fan of the older style power handle (the square shapped one) compared to the newer one. The black one and the 2 red ones have the old style power handle, so I like using them more.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

sure are some purty reels you got there!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Those are some nice looking reels !!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow. Ambitious arent you?
I should get off my lazy arse & do my Winter maint., on all my reels. Lube, greeeze, change some line, etc.. Gotta git'er done.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Bryan, I have the Green, Blue, red and Grey ones so far, always keeping my eyes open for others at a good deal. Anyone?? anyone???

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I kick myself for not buying the entire set including the one "rare" one last year of all the Red 6500 Trophy's. It was a heck of a deal, I think something like $350 for the entire set.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark- which one is the grey one? I have not seen that one before.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

It is a Tourney series but is listed as a "Carp Master", Ill have to see if I can find the specs for it. Ill show it to you Sat. Remind me.
Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye Bob recently posted an AWSOME collection of "Carpmasters" dating back at lesat 10 years or so if I'm not mistaken.

The Red 6500 Trophy Collections consisted of I beleive six different eched ffish (carp, cat, muskie, maybe striper, maybe trout/salmon, maybe redfish?... then there was one I think the trout/salmon one that was also made in a left handed model.) 

Someone like Leeabu will correct me if I am wrong on the models.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah they have the carp, catfish, redfish, striper, salmon, muskie in the TC line.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Mellon-
This site sells all 6, but it will cost you $700 for them...lol

http://www.jacksonlures.com/Commerce2/NewAbu.htm


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

catfishconnection.com has got a 6500 catfish pro rocket ( specially for catfishconnection ) 124.95 w/ 20.00 rebate. like to have one, but my wife told me if i get one more rod or reel i,m history


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

boonecreek said:


> catfishconnection.com has got a 6500 catfish pro rocket ( specially for catfishconnection ) 124.95 w/ 20.00 rebate. like to have one, but my wife told me if i get one more rod or reel i,m history


Haha...I broke up with my last girl over that. She said I should spend less money on fishing stuff and less time fishing...that is not the right thing to say to me...haha

I have not gotten into the rockets very much. I dont like the clickers on them. From people I have talked to though they said you get used to it after awhile, but I see no point in changing what works for me and paying more money. They said the rockets cast a lot farther than the normal ones do...but I fish from a boat so I dont need to cast that far.


----------



## Ramrod (Apr 1, 2006)

I'd love a pair of those blue ones! If you'd like to sell em, pm me please!


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Ramrod said:


> I'd love a pair of those blue ones! If you'd like to sell em, pm me please!


haha me too of any color or a place that would sell them im jealous


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

catfish catchers said:


> haha me too of any color or a place that would sell them im jealous


www.catfishconnection.com has the green one this year. They dont make the black or the blue one anymore.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

ok im thinking about getting one how well do these work? have you ever had any problems with them?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Work awesome. Never had a problem with an Abu Garcia reel, in fact that is all I will use both baitcasting and spinning.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

i looked at the reel. not sure if i will buy can you post pictures of yours

what kind of rod is good with this im thinking of an e-cat what kind do you use


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

catfish catchers said:


> i looked at the reel. not sure if i will buy can you post pictures of yours
> 
> what kind of rod is good with this im thinking of an e-cat what kind do you use


I will try and take some more pictures. Mine are used on St. Croix Classic Cat Rods as well as St. Croix Premier Rods.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill second what Fishdealer said about never having any problems with the Abu baitcasters!! True workhorses and a catfish standard operating system. 
I also have several of the 6500 Tourney special reels ( Red, Blue and Green cat specials) I use them all on my Ugly stick Tiger rods and love them!

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> Ill second what Fishdealer said about never having any problems with the Abu baitcasters!! True workhorses and a catfish standard operating system.
> I also have several of the 6500 Tourney special reels ( Red, Blue and Green cat specials) I use them all on my Ugly stick Tiger rods and love them!
> 
> Salmonid


Yep, they got a work out today...lol


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

is there any other place to get these 

also what lbs. test do you spool yours with


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ebay for past years models or from Catfish Connection.com for the current years color, they are made exclusive just for them, this year is Green, New colors come out in mid Feburary. Usually about 95 bucks. Once they are gone, value goes up on them. 

I use either Big game 20lb mono, or Viscious 20 lb or 30 lb co polymer on them with no problems casting a few ounces a long casting distance, maybe 150 ft?? 

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

If someone is looking for a particular Abu cat reel, PM me. I recently traded a few and might still be looking to get rid of 5 or 10 reels (and rods).


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Since you guys seem to own just about every model of ambassaduer reels I was wondering if you could offer me any info on a 4600 CB?? What does the CB stand for?? It's marked as High Speed Retreive so what is the gear ratio?? I've googled the reel but haven't found much info, other than it was only out one year. Thanks


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

thats a bass reel...probably a 7.1 gear ratio for burnin' baits.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

dodgeboy75 said:


> Since you guys seem to own just about every model of ambassaduer reels I was wondering if you could offer me any info on a 4600 CB?? What does the CB stand for?? It's marked as High Speed Retreive so what is the gear ratio?? I've googled the reel but haven't found much info, other than it was only out one year. Thanks


Not sure about that model, but if it is marked high speed it probably has the 7.1 gear ratio or some other high ratio, like big cats said its for burning baits. I use a 5600 Rocket for muskie fishing when I am using top waters and big inline spinners, get those baits moving fast.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

If i'm not mistaken the cb usually means it has bushings rather than bearings. At least that's what it means on the 6000b and 7000 b models. And i think that model has a 6.3 to 1 retrieve ratio.


----------

